# Tapatalk Issues due to BBS Upgrade (standalone thread)



## uscav8r (Dec 4, 2016)

It's been a while since I've viewed this site on a standard browser, so I was surprised by the BBS upgrade. In any case, I am unable to get TUG to work via Tapatalk. I've entered my username and password into the app and it keeps returning an error: 

"Log In Failed. There is a problem with the forum. Please contact the forum admin or try again later."

I've spun this off fro the general "official" complaints thread due to this specific issue, and so any responses don't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

See this post for current status (at the time of this post): Not alone in the migration to XenForo bbs software


----------



## uscav8r (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like you guys figured it out! Back in business with Tapatalk....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 9, 2016)

sadly its still causing some errors...but less "major" ones...still trying to figure out a workaround.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2016)

Is Tapatalk working again? I have seen recent posts from those using Tapatalk.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2016)

its still enabled yes.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm seeing duplicate copies of some threads, not all, hopefully it will clear up as I mark them off as read.





Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2016)

just uploaded an entire new copy of tapatalk provided by their support staff...heres to hoping it fixes the last of the issues!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2016)

sadly the errors have increased significantly with the latest build...hopefully its still working and not killing folks from using it.


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 12, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> sadly the errors have increased significantly with the latest build...hopefully its still working and not killing folks from using it.


It's working for me.  I'm posting this from tapatalk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2016)

and another build uploaded just now...no errors in the logs sofar!


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 12, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> and another build uploaded just now...no errors in the logs sofar!


Still working for me. Thanks for your persistence!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 12, 2016)

Brian, 

Tapatalk works for me but won't properly display private messages (it shows the summary on the first page but never loads the full message). Also, it won't permit replying to private messages at all.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2016)

yep, tapatalk actually causing major errors again...thus ive disabled it and forwarded the errors to their support.


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 13, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> yep, tapatalk actually causing major errors again...thus ive disabled it and forwarded the errors to their support.


Uggghhh!  I logged in to tell you tapatalk wasn't working, but I realize you know that   I look forward to it working again.


----------



## uscav8r (Dec 14, 2016)

Up, down, up, down...

It just happens to be up for the moment. Hopefully they get this sorted out. 

Anyone know of an alternate BBS app?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2016)

ever since the last patch by tapatalk support, we seem to be pretty stable.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 18, 2016)

Is anyone else not receiving notifications through TapATalk?


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 18, 2016)

MichaelColey said:


> Is anyone else not receiving notifications through TapATalk?


I'm getting notifications...and everything else with tapatalk is fine (for me) since the last patch was applied.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm getting some notifications (like for this thread), but I'm supposed to be getting notifications for the Sightings forum and those aren't coming through.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 19, 2016)

MichaelColey said:


> I'm getting some notifications (like for this thread), but I'm supposed to be getting notifications for the Sightings forum and those aren't coming through.



Now that you mention it, I'm having the same experience as you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 19, 2016)

wonder if its related to that forum being private


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 19, 2016)

It's possible, but it always worked in the past.  I don't remember when I stopped getting notifications.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 19, 2016)

can you browse the forum with tapatalk?  or nor threads show up at all (even older ones?)

ill email the support staff, but without some sort of error im not sure what help they can give.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2016)

Perhaps you need to setup the notifications again? Perhaps they didn't carry over?


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 19, 2016)

I see the forum in Tapatalk. And, it had a checkbox so I was subscribed. I unchecked it then checked it again. Waiting for a new post now...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 19, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> can you browse the forum with tapatalk?  or nor threads show up at all (even older ones?)
> 
> ill email the support staff, but without some sort of error im not sure what help they can give.



I can browse fine. No problem seeing Sightings forum in the app.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps you need to setup the notifications again? Perhaps they didn't carry over?



Possibly. I did try to look everywhere I could think of. 

Waiting for the next new thread to see if I get a notification.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 19, 2016)

Working well for me.....


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm getting SOME Sightings notifications but not all.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 5, 2017)

I've noticed recently that the Tapatalk app feature that shows which threads I've participated in no longer works with TUG.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it might be Tapatalk. Instead of individual notifications, when I look under notifications in the app, it says "[x] new posts in Sightings". I'm not getting immediate, individual notifications.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 9, 2017)

MichaelColey said:


> I think it might be Tapatalk. Instead of individual notifications, when I look under notifications in the app, it says "[x] new posts in Sightings". I'm not getting immediate, individual notifications.


I seem to be having the same issue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------

